# Post your poulty housing and runs



## Simons (Jul 10, 2010)

Just interested in looking at how others house their poultry so I can nick some ideas :Na_Na_Na_Na: :flrt:


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

I don't think I have any pix of mine for some reason, other than in the background of some garden photos, but my setup consists of a full height (2m or so) run approx 3m x 2m with a corrugated plastic roof, with the garden fence forming the back and one end, the front is 1" weldmesh with a bolted door. Tacked on to the other end is a large coop which can be shut off from the run at night with a sliding door.

The whole thing sits on paving slabs so that foxes can't dig underneath.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i only have midget bantams so they`re in big rabbit hutches with runs attached on the front.
either trellis panels with aviary wire nailed on or aviary panels cable tied together.


----------



## Simons (Jul 10, 2010)

pigglywiggly said:


> i only have midget bantams so they`re in big rabbit hutches with runs attached on the front.
> either trellis panels with aviary wire nailed on or aviary panels cable tied together.


Sounds easy enough! How many have you got? I'm thinking of getting a few silkies they're my fav :flrt:


----------



## asm1006 (May 5, 2007)

Well my three bantums have just had their house upgraded from rabbit run to the kids wooden wendy house which they no longer use. Hubby spent last weekend converting it, he's just got to finish making garden secure for the daytime and all will be well!


----------



## Simons (Jul 10, 2010)

Sounds like they're living the life haha, I've seen a few pretty play houses that would be ideal, most of them have felt roof though which I heard is bad because it attracts red mite


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

I use a large hutch for the bantams whom I let range the garden all day. But I'm gonna build them a nicer looking one next month.
The large fowl live in a homemade coop with a large run.
Pic of the coop when I was building it, just before it was painted ect Almost 100% recycled.


----------



## asm1006 (May 5, 2007)

That looks fab:2thumb:

not a felt roof on mine, plus hubby was a game keeper so a tad handy with poultry:2thumb:


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

I have a felt roof, I put diatom and mite spray under it though and the roof is sealed. I will be replacing it at some point as felt simply isn't permanent enough, cracks too easily.
Been toying with the idea of making into a Tudor mansion lol Did this in Photoshop


----------



## Simons (Jul 10, 2010)

that looks wicked as a tudor style i say go for it  looks cool


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Simons said:


> that looks wicked as a tudor style i say go for it  looks cool


Aye I will have to do it in gloss and in a way not to fumigate the chickens. Also I will have to be careful if the paint chips. I'll wait till spring/summer and give it a go. I keep looking for a small outside clock to go on the front.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

LiamRatSnake said:


> Aye I will have to do it in gloss and in a way not to fumigate the chickens. Also I will have to be careful if the paint chips. I'll wait till spring/summer and give it a go. I keep looking for a small outside clock to go on the front.


Make one. Buy the fittings for a clock, paint on a clock face and dadarrr! A clock lol

I have sheds, big huge farm style poultry shed, big 10ft shed, ex pidgeon loft, 2 Playhouses converted into poultry sheds, and coops and big hutches (Hutches mainly for new birds, breeding pairs of bantams etc) 
Nearly all of my birds (with the exception of Polands, silkies and pekins) spend all winter as one big group. All free ranging together, cocks and hens. 

Only when I am coming to the breeding season do I then pen up birds in there breeding pens. Once they have been penned just over a month, I like 5 wks to be sure, They will then be breeding pure. 

Hubby builds me my coops. Spending this week, burning old coops which after this winter, they didn't come through it well due to constant rain. They weren't in use and I do tend to like new fresh breeding pens lol
So been clearing. Got sooo much digging to do. Got 10 Heras fence panels coming on Friday. Having to make a big pen so that I can contain the ducks while I clear the whole chicken area off and lay flags. The mud this winter was too bad so I have forced my needs over hubbys 'wanting a lawn' lol Who was he kidding??? 

Best thing you can get is a shed. Convert it. 
If a standard shed is too big for what space you have, go for a small kids play house. They are really workable, look nice and you can find them cheap second hand. Add next boxes and natural perches aswell as standard (mine have option of both. I have a huge willow who has made some fab rustic perches). 
Sheds also offer that bit extra room should you realise that they have gotten under your skin and you want more lol Chucks are very Morish! Hence why we have over 100 chickens, 20 ducks and soon to add pigs, turkeys and geese. 
What a busy year I have ahead of me lol


Ask on your local freecycle/Freegle/realcycle for unwanted sheds or playhouses. I have gotten both my playhouses and a massive 10ft shed for free. Only had to pay the van guys lol £20. Bargain. Last a lot longer, service the needs of yourself and your chucks. Added space in case you want more. Easy to clean. Sheds, It's what you wants mate lol


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Pimperella said:


> Make one. Buy the fittings for a clock, paint on a clock face and dadarrr! A clock lol
> 
> I have sheds, big huge farm style poultry shed, big 10ft shed, ex pidgeon loft, 2 Playhouses converted into poultry sheds, and coops and big hutches (Hutches mainly for new birds, breeding pairs of bantams etc)
> Nearly all of my birds (with the exception of Polands, silkies and pekins) spend all winter as one big group. All free ranging together, cocks and hens.
> ...


Got to agree on using sheds. Being able to walk into a coop must be so nice lol
We planned on putting the bantams in the spare shed, but I'm saving it for meat birds.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

LiamRatSnake said:


> Got to agree on using sheds. Being able to walk into a coop must be so nice lol
> We planned on putting the bantams in the spare shed, but I'm saving it for meat birds.


I'll be ordering my meat chicks soon lol Not sure how many asyet, My mate wants some aswell then I see who else wants an order. Only this time I will be adding on a couple of quid for me having to go stand about next to the motorway, waiting for them to be dropped off as they do deliveries. Then I have to get a taxi back to mine with boxes of chicks and ducklings lol

I normally end up getting 3 or 4 people wanting to add on to my order so I have to order 4 weeks in advance (so they can put the duck eggs in forst for me, then week later the chicks.) 
Sheds are a god send. Cleaning out wise, collecting eggs or just sitting in the big shed of an evening, with my big cock on my lap (lol) He's a Light Sussex x French Maran named Bobafett. He has the main laying flock and retired girls under his charge. 
I need to get more sheds. Need to get the garage up at some point aswell so that the brooders and incubators can be set up out there along with the chinese painted and Japanese quail.


----------



## Simons (Jul 10, 2010)

my oh my you do have a lot of work pimp, bet it costs you a bomb for feeding all those feathery friends  Have you any pictures of your converted playhouses outside and inside? Doesn't matter if you haven't don't go taking any just for me just wanted to see what they're like, heard about them a lot lately and swinging towards that idea, either that or a 6x4 shed from b&q... fair cheap


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Pimperella said:


> I'll be ordering my meat chicks soon lol Not sure how many asyet, My mate wants some aswell then I see who else wants an order. Only this time I will be adding on a couple of quid for me having to go stand about next to the motorway, waiting for them to be dropped off as they do deliveries. Then I have to get a taxi back to mine with boxes of chicks and ducklings lol
> 
> I normally end up getting 3 or 4 people wanting to add on to my order so I have to order 4 weeks in advance (so they can put the duck eggs in forst for me, then week later the chicks.)
> Sheds are a god send. Cleaning out wise, collecting eggs or just sitting in the big shed of an evening, with my big cock on my lap (lol) He's a Light Sussex x French Maran named Bobafett. He has the main laying flock and retired girls under his charge.
> I need to get more sheds. Need to get the garage up at some point aswell so that the brooders and incubators can be set up out there along with the chinese painted and Japanese quail.


Let me know when if you would please Laura.


----------



## Simons (Jul 10, 2010)

Anyone else???


----------

